# Moderationsregeln mtb-news.de



## Marcus (14. November 2003)

*Aufgaben eines Moderators*

Die Aufgabe des Moderators ist es, die Verhaltensregeln des IBC-Forums durchzusetzen, auf respektvollen Umgang miteinander zu achten und somit dieses Forum als Informationsquelle und Ort des Meinungsaustauschs aller Radsportinteressierten zu fördern und zu entwickeln.

Es gibt im IBC-Forum Moderatoren, die in dem ihnen zugewiesenen Foren Administrationsrechte haben. Einige, so genannte Supermoderatoren, haben diese Rechte in allen Foren der IBC.

Die Administratoren vergeben diese Rechte und sind für alle Entscheidungen, die die Struktur und Funktion des Forums betreffen, verantwortlich.

Als Moderator bist du in der Lage, alle Posts in deinem Forum zu bearbeiten, zu verschieben und zu löschen. Diese Möglichkeiten müssen mit viel Verantwortungsbewusstsein genutzt werden.

Moderatoren sind auch dafür verantwortlich, schädliche oder beleidigende Posts und Menschen aus ihren Foren rauszuhalten. Darunter ist zu verstehen:


Werbung, direkte und auch versteckte, wie die allzu oft genannte Adresse einer Firma oder Website
"spamming", Posten von unerwünschten oder unpassenden Beiträgen
"cross-posting", Posten Nachrichten gleichzeitig in mehreren Foren
"bombing", mehrere Posts mit gleichem Inhalt
"flaming", Angriffe auf Mitglieder oder Moderatoren 

Angriffe können aus ein paar wütenden Posts (unbedeutend), gelegentlichem Spamming (mässig) oder häufigem, massiven Spamming (schwerwiegend) bestehen.

Die meisten Leute verwenden das IBC-Forum auf verantwortungsbewusste Art und Weise. Es sind nur ein paar vereinzelt auftretende Störenfriede, die es für die anderen ruinieren. Und ist es die Aufgabe der Moderatoren und Administratoren, Posts oder User, die die Mehrheit bedrohen zu identifizieren, isolieren und zu löschen.
Wenn solche Posts auftauchen, stehen dem Moderator mehrere Tools zur Verfügung, abhängig von der Schwere und Häufigkeit des Problems:

Das wichtigste Tool des Moderators ist sein eigenes Urteilsvermögen. Benutze es. Oft laden Mitglieder andere dazu ein, ihre Website zu besuchen. Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Wenn allerdings die Mehrheit der Beiträge eines Mitglieds aus Werbungen für die Website des Mitglieds besteht, ist das nicht in Ordnung. Manchmal postet ein ansonsten "anständiges" Mitglied eine fragwürdige Nachricht. Benutze dein Urteilsvermögen. Ziehe die Inhalte aller Posts des Mitglieds in Betracht, und entscheide dann, welche Massnahme du ergreifen willst:

Bearbeite die Nachricht, fordere das Mitglied dazu auf, die Nachricht selbst zu bearbeiten, lösche die Nachricht komplett oder verlange, dass das Mitglied gesperrt wird. Benutze dein Urteilsvermögen. Wenn du im Zweifel bist, frage die anderen Moderatoren um Rat. Wenn du danach immer noch nicht sicher bist, fragen die Administratoren, die die endgültige Entscheidung in der Angelegenheit fällen werden.

Folgende Moderationsmöglichkeiten sind nutzbar:

*Ändern oder Löschen eines Beitrags*
Es ist immer ratsam, jeden Post, den du entfernst (mit Ausnahme von Doppelpostings, die gelöscht werden müssen) in den "Mülleimer" zu verschieben. Dadurch ist der Beitrag immer noch verfügbar, falls dein Urteil und deine Massnahme angezweifelt werden sollte.

Wenn du einen Beitrag änderst oder löschst, solltest du immer angeben warum du das getan haben, z. B. weil eine Verletzung der Boardregeln vorliegt. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für das vollständige Löschen von Beiträgen.

In harmloseren Fällen, wie dem Einfügen von fragwürdigen Bildern in ansonsten sinnvolle Nachrichten, kannst du einfach das Bild aus dem Post entfernen. Die beste Methode, dies zu tun, ist das Ersetzen des entfernten Bildes oder anderen Gegenstands durch ein Statement wie [Bild entfernt] oder [URL entfernt]. 

Bei kleineren Problemen, besonders wenn wütende Posts auftauchen, ist es die beste Lösung - und die, durch die am wenigsten weiterer Ärger verursacht wird - den Autor per Kurzmitteilung höflich zu bitten, seine Nachricht zu ändern oder die betreffenden Zeilen zu löschen. Erkläre in ruhigem und freundlichem Ton, warum du denkst, dass der Beitrag nicht so bleiben kann, wie er ist. Du kannst auch vorschlagen, dass das erboste Mitglied die Probleme mit seinem Gegenüber auf privater Basis regelt. Das IBC-Forum bietet dafür die Möglichkeiten von PM, E-Mail oder Chat.

*Thema öffnen/schliessen*
Du kannst Themen sperren, was dazu führt, dass keine neuen Antworten mehr geschrieben werden können. Du kannst das Thema auch wieder freigeben.
Eine der Aufgaben eines Moderators ist es, sicherzustellen, dass das Forum übersichtlich und einfach zu handhaben ist. Wenn die weitere Disskusion in einem Thema deiner Meinung nach zu keinem, der Sache dienendem Ergebnis führt, musst Du es sperren. Jedoch solltest du immer eine Begründung abgeben, warum du es getan hast. Dadurch werden unnötige neue Themen: "Warum wurde xxx geschlossen?", vermieden. Treten trotzdem diese Fragen auf, verschiebe sie in den Mülleimer, denn sie führen in der Regel zu keiner Lösung.

*Thema teilen/zusammenführen*
Themen dürfen 25 Posts pro Seite haben. Nach 25 Post wird eine neue Seite geöffnet (das sind die Standardeinstellungen, die Anzahl kann geändert werden). Obwohl man die Seiten einfach mit den Buttons in der Themenlist und am Ende der Seiten innerhalb des Themas ansteuern kann, kann es vorkommen, dass ein heiss-diskutiertes Thema schnell unübersichtlich wird. Wenn ein Thema deiner Meinung nach zu gross ist, musst du es sperren und ein neues Thema beginnen.

Bevor du das Thema teilst, solltest du dich jedoch mit einer kurzen Frage in diesem Thema versichern, ob eine Teilung von den beteidigten Mitgliedern auch gewünscht ist. Lösche das gesperrte, erste Thema aber nicht, sondern lass es stehen, damit später die Leute noch darauf zurückgreifen können. Es ist hilfreich, darauf hinzuweisen, dass das aktive Thema nicht das erste ist, wenn du ein Thema aufteilst. Die beste Methode, dies zu tun, ist es, den Titel des Themas anzugeben. Wenn Du z. B. ein Thema mit dem Namen "Federgabel x" sperrst, dann nenne das neue Thema "Federgabel x (Teil 2)".

*Thema verschieben*
Falls ein Thema versehentlich im falschen Forum veröffentlicht wurde, kann es über den Button "Thema verschieben" an die richtige Stelle gebracht werden..
Wenn ein Mitglied eine Nachricht gepostet hat, die "off-topic" ist oder nicht zum Thema des Forums passt, können dadurch andere Mitglieder dazu verleitet werden, ihrerseits solche "off-topic"-Themen in deinem Forum zu posten. Darunter kann natürlich die Integrität des Forums leiden.

Verschiebe das Thema und informiere den Autor darüber. Wenn du es für unbedingt nötig erachtest, kannst du an der ursprünglichen Adresse einen Hinweis erstellen. Im Allgemeinen kann darauf aber verzichtet werden.

*Thema oben festhalten/ lösen*
Wenn du ein Thema für so wichtig hältst, dass möglichst viele Mitglieder erreicht werden, kannst du es an den Kopf des jeweiligen Forums platzieren, wo es mit dem Vermerk "wichtig" bleibt, bis es wieder gelöst wird.

*Löschen eines Themas*
Dies ist wie das Löschen eines Beitrags das äusserste Mittel der "Zensur" und sollte nur dann zum Einsatz kommen, wenn eine schwerwiegende Verletzung der Boardregeln vorliegt.

Wenn ein beleidigendes Thema nur den ersten Post enthält, lösche nicht nur den Post, lösche das ganze Thema. Wie beim Löschen eines einzelnen Beitrags, ist immer ratsam, jedes Thema, das du löschst in den "Mülleimer" zu verschieben. Dadurch ist es immer noch verfügbar, falls dein Urteil und deine Massnahme angezweifelt werden sollte.

*Verlangen, dass ein Mitglied gesperrt wird*
Kein Mitglied des Moderatorenteams möchte jemandem den Zugang zum IBC-Forum verweigern. Diese Forum wurde entwickelt als Ort des Meinungs- und Informationsaustausches zu Themen des Radsports. Die Administratoren, Moderatoren und Mitglieder geben sich grosse Mühe, diesen Sinn aufrechtzuerhalten. Im Idealfall verhalten sich alle verantwortungsvoll und wie erwachsene Menschen im Umgang mit den anderen Mitgliedern und mit IBC. Unglücklicherweise müssen wir uns der realistischen Möglichkeit stellen, dass dieses Ideal nicht zu erreichen ist, wenn man die Gelegenheiten in Betracht zieht, die das Internet Leuten bietet, die darauf aus sind, anderen Leuten die Freude zu verderben oder sich an ihnen zu bereichern.

Auch wenn wir immer noch hoffen, dass wir es nie anwenden müssen, gibt es die Möglichkeit, Mitglieder zu sperren. Das System kann automatisch den Zugriff durch bestimmte Personen sperren, indem es die IP-Adresse oder Gruppe von IP-Adresssen (alle Adressen, die von einer Domain oder ISP ausgehen) identifiziert. Eine IP-Adresse ist eine einzigartige Zahl, die den Computer eines jeden Users identifiziert, wenn dieser sich ins Internet einwählt. Die Forumssoftware bietet auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, einen User zu sperren, die wir im Interesse der Sicherheit hier nicht weiter erläutern möchten. Das Sperren eines Users kann temporär oder auch dauerhaft sein. 

Für die Administratoren ist das Löschen eines Mitglied-Accounts und das Sperren des Mitglieds eine sehr ernste Angelegenheit. Diese Massnahme wird nur in den äusserten Fällen und in letzter Instanz getroffen, wenn alle anderen Optionen bereits ausgeschöpft wurden. Bevor ein Mitglied gesperrt wird, wird der Administrator alle Beweismittel genauestens prüfen, alle betroffenen Parteien befragen, alle Umstände in Betracht ziehen und versuchen durch eine "sanftere" Massnahme eine Lösung zu finden. Hierzu kann auch das vorübergehende Sperren eines Accounts gehören. 

*Die folgenden Personen werden nicht als Mitglied angesehen und können ohne weitere Umschweife gesperrt werden:*

Diejenigen, deren Anwesenheit oder Mitgliedschaft in der IBC eindeutig nur den folgenden Zwecken dient: 


Werbung für eine Website, unabhängig von deren Inhalten; 
Werbung für eine Firma, ein Geschäft, eine Geschäftsidee oder andere kommerzielle Angebote; 
Werbung für eine Mailing-Liste oder einen Newsletter; 
Posten von Werbungen, egal ob graphischer, textlicher oder multimedialer Natur; 
Posten von nicht-jugendfreien Materialen
Posten von Listen mit Websiten oder E-Mail-Adressen oder anderen URL; 
Posten von mehreren Nachrichten, deren Inhalt sich nicht grundsätzlich ändert (spamming oder bombing); 
wiederholtes Senden von Kurzmitteilungen, deren Inhalt sich nicht grundsätzlich ändert (spamming oder mail bombing); 
Senden von E-Mails an Adressen, die durch den Zugang zum IBC gesammelt wurden, und deren Inhalt sich nicht grundsätzlich ändert (spamming oder mail bombing); 
Posting von Copyright-geschützter Software oder anderen Dateien, deren Copyrights nicht bei dem Autor des entsprechenden Posts liegen; 
E-Mail-Adressen, die durch den Zugang zur IBC gesammelt wurden, zu Mailing-Lists, Newslettern, Clubs oder ähnlichem hinzufügen (email slamming); 
Sammeln von E-Mail-Adressen durch den Zugang zur IBC, die später für Verkauf, Spamming, Slamming oder Bombing verwendet werden sollen; 
Sammeln von anderen persönlichen Daten (Namen, Telefonnummern, Adressen) durch den Zugang zu IBC, die später für Verkauf, Spamming, Slamming, Bombing oder anderen unerwünschten Kontakt verwendet werden sollen; 
Ohne handschriftlich unterschriebene Zustimmung von den betroffenen Parteien VBR-Ressourcen, Domain-Namen und/oder E-Mail-Adressen die in Zusammenhang mit der IBC, den Administratoren oder Mitgliedern stehen, gebrauchen um Unterstützung von, Verbindungen zu oder Besitztum von Firmen, Geschäften, Geschäftsideen, Investment-Möglichkeiten oder anderen kommerziellen Unternehmen vorzugeben; 
Benutzen von VBR-Ressourcen, Domainnamen, E-Mail-Adressen, Trademarks, urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material, etc. ohne die handschriftliche Zustimmung des Administrators; 
Sabotieren oder versuchtes Sabotieren der IBC, den dazugehörigen Systemen und Eigenschaften, oder seinen Web-, E-Mail- und anderen Servern; 
Sabotieren oder versuchtes Sabotieren von Websites der Mitglieder der IBC, deren Systeme und Eigenschaften oder der Web-, E-Mail- und anderer Server der entsprechenden Hosts; 
Durchbrechen oder versuchtes Durchbrechen der Sicherheit der IBC, einschliesslich Einloggen oder versuchtes Einloggen über den Account eines anderen Mitglieds ohne dessen Zustimmung, um die privaten Kurzmitteilungen des Mitglieds zu lesen und/ oder das Mitglied in öffentlichen Posts oder Kurzmitteilungen in der IBC, auf Websites anderer Mitglieder, deren Systemen und den Web-, E-Mail- und anderen Servern der entsprechenden Hosts zu verkörpern.

Wenn ein Moderator der Meinung ist, dass ein Mitglied gesperrt werden sollte, muss er die folgenden Punkte beachten: 


Stoppe jedwede Kommunikation mit dem entsprechenden Mitglied; der Administrator kümmert sich ab jetzt darum. 
Lösche keine Beiträge/ Kurzmitteilungen/ E-Mails des zu sperrenden Mitglieds, da der Administrator sie sehen und sie aufbewahren muss, falls die Massnahme der Sperrung je angefochten wird. 
Informiere alle anderen betroffenen Parteien, ausser der zu sperrenden Partei, dass auch sie ihre Kopien aufbewahren sollen (im Falle von Missbrauch von Kurzmitteilungen oder E-Mails) und dass sie nicht mit dem Autor kommunizieren sollen, bis die Sache geklärt wurde. 
Informiere nicht selbst das Forumteam oder frage nach Meinung unbeteidigter Moderatoren, das ist Sache der Administratoren.

Schicke eine Kurzmitteilung oder E-Mail an die Administratoren (keinen Moderator), die die folgenden Punkte enthält:


Die Titel des Forums/ der Foren und die Titel der Themen, in denen die anstösslichen Posts zu finden sind; 
Wenn das Vergehen sich nicht in öffentlichen Posts abgespielt hat, wie z. B. im Falle von E-Mail-Spamming, sende einige repräsentative Beispiele; 
Eine ungefähre Schätzung der Anzahl der anstösslichen Posts/ Nachrichten; 
Den Benutzernamen sowie die Benutzer ID der betreffenden Person; 
Die Benutzernamen aller Mitglieder, Moderatoren und Administratoren, die Zeugen oder Opfer der Vorfälle sind und eine Erklärung, warum du denkst, dass die Sperrung des Mitglieds notwendig ist. 

Die Administratoren werden die endgültige Entscheidung und die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen. Sie werden die anderen Moderatoren um ihre Meinung bitten, wenn sie es für erforderlich erachten.

Wenn eine der beteiligten Parteien das Geschehen kommentieren möchte, oder eine Empfehlung abgeben möchte, wie die Sache zu handhaben ist, bevor eine Entscheidung gefällt wurde, sollte die Partei sich an einen Administrator wenden.


----------

